# Are You From A Place Like This?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

[video=youtube;aGW8m_IKIlk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGW8m_IKIlk[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I lived in a small, no stop light town for seventeen years.

The saying was, "If you don't know what you're doing, just ask someone."
Meaning, everyone knows your business, it's the nature of the beast.
I prefer a slightly larger center for convenience, no big city for me though.

Only one original neighbor still around here since I've moved in, maybe it's me?!

I've tried to be a good neighbor around here, it usually doesn't get reciprocated though, I tried.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Grew up in a small town, prefer something larger, I find small towns, villages etc. to cliquish, its very difficult to establish yourself as a member of their community, you always seem to be viewed as that person who moved here recently, even after several years. Mind you in the big cities your just a simple old nobody, so you still don't really belong. Kind of like the words in a Jan Arden song "gonna find a place where no one knows me".


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

I grew up in the small town of Hampton, (5min north of bowmanville) my dad owned one of the service stations in town, after school my wife and I moved close to Port perry( she's also from hampton) but after our daughter was born we moved back to Hampton. The town has changed a bit, we now have a beer store and a mexacan restaurant, but the people are changing a lot! Two close Nebours have lived here for 30+ years but, one Nebour has just moved in from Richmond hill, no offence to anyone but he really dosent get the "small town" thing, but if that's all I hve to worry about I'm good! Untill I can convince my wife to move to the middle of nowhere!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I grew up in a very rural farming community of less than a 100 people. I stepped up and currently live in a larger fishing community of 250!

before retreating here in 1997 I spent most of my adult years in large towns, small cities and 8 years in Toronto. There was good and bad in all of it. I sometimes question my decision to return to a rural existence, but the good news is I now have the time to question it. Much of my earlier life was a blur of travelling way too fast on too much highway or stuck on the DVP.

My favourite song playing to the small town theme is this one, by John Prine *► 3:30**► 3:30*​

www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLMuQbYB4vM
Apr 19, 2014 - Uploaded by George Plant
"*In a Town This Size*" by *John Prine* feat. Dolores Keane, *John Prine*(Google Play • iTunes ...​​


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Still know a couple people there.....Bowmanville born.... moved north to a one horse town in the early 80's ..love it. Of course I care nothing of what others think of me.....but the town continues to love me back in countless little ways 



Shooter177 said:


> I grew up in the small town of Hampton, (5min north of bowmanville) my dad owned one of the service stations in town, after school my wife and I moved close to Port perry( she's also from hampton) but after our daughter was born we moved back to Hampton. The town has changed a bit, we now have a beer store and a mexacan restaurant, but the people are changing a lot! Two close Nebours have lived here for 30+ years but, one Nebour has just moved in from Richmond hill, no offence to anyone but he really dosent get the "small town" thing, but if that's all I hve to worry about I'm good! Untill I can convince my wife to move to the middle of nowhere!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Grew up in Port Hope (_population 8000 at that time_) which I consider a small town. I actually hung around with a kid who's parents owned the very first house where they found radioactive fill used in house construction in town and played there many times. That was in the 60's and Port Hope's been dealing with that problem ever since. Moved from there when I got married to a farm girl and it's been country living since then. Presently living in a 3 horse town on the south shore of Rice Lake _(we have 3 horses). A _farming community that has changed to a cottage community as the farms close down. We have one of the few farms left. One thing I have noticed that stands out is how the cottagers, which are always changing as one moves out and another moves in, don't seem to get along well. Luckily, my 250 ft long driveway remedies that situation for me.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I grew up in a small group of homes (about 70) in a sheltered valley west of Sudbury (Outside Lively, which isn't, to be more specific). There wasn't even a corner store. I couldn't wait to get out of there. I moved to the city, a few different ones as time went by. Now I live in a small group of home (about 35) by a river in south west Ontario.......I would move back north in a heartbeat if I could.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No, I live in a city where it only _seems _like everyone knows me by first name.

It drives my wife nuts.

I'd prefer to be unseen and unknown.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I grew up in Minto, NB, a small town of 2500 people. It has grown a little in the last 40 years but not very much. They still don't even have a stop light in town so that will give you an idea of its size. Everyone knows of knows of everyone and it's a nice feeling. When you walk down the street you look at each passing car to see if you know the person and wave at most of them. I still say hello to everyone I pass as I walk down the street, hiking trail, park, etc. Very rarely do people not respond. That is one of the negative aspects of living in a large city, the warm atmosphere is not there.



Shooter177 said:


> I grew up in the small town of Hampton,


Do you know the Thomas family?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Born in Wiarton Ontario on the Bruce Peninsula and would go back in a heartbeat if there was work for me in my chosen field. The family summer place is near there too.

Lived all over southwestern Ontario but settled in Goderich about 30 years ago. Nice town, lovely town really, but my heart belongs to the Bruce Peninsula. 

Frankly, after a couple of close calls with the grim reaper, I'm glad to simply wake up on this side of the sod, wherever that may be.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

Do you know the Thomas family?[/QUOTE]


Im im sure I do but can't think of them right now, like I said my dad owned the gas/service station and I worked there for years, Also I have spent more time in that restaurant/ coffee shop than I would like to admit, but that's where I found my wife so I guess it paid off!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Although I grew up in Whalley in Surrey BC when there was one gas station (Ray's BA) and a whole lot of dirt roads and wild bush, I moved to downtown Vancouver as soon as I could in my early 20s.

My philosophy is that I either want to live in the middle of downtown in the heart of the city or as far away from it as possible.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I was born in the country but live in a town of 225,000 people. I am very outgoing and talk to everybody. People on this forum who have met me will attest to that.lol.
My wife calls me her little 'social butterfly" We have lived on the same street for over 38 years and we know everyone by first name. Some of my neighbours have become our good friends. Thats the way i like it.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I lived in a small village north east of Napanee for a few years. I won't say which one. It was ok, quiet and cheap, but except for a very few people I was not welcomed in the community. There was very much an "If you're not from here you ain't shit," mentality happening there.

I went to a small country high school (700 students) for a year and experienced the same thing back in my teens.

Not knocking small town or country life by any means, but I prefer small to medium sized city living.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Born and raised in Rexdale. Which is Etobicoke, ( a borough of Toronto). This is an are where you really wanted to keep to yourself if you didnt want to get shot. Makes Jane & Finch look like a nice place. Now I live in the North the great white north of Barrie, Ontario. Compared to Rexdale, it might as well be the north pole.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Petey D said:


> I lived in a small village north east of Napanee for a few years. I won't say which one. It was ok, quiet and cheap, but except for a very few people I was not welcomed in the community. There was very much an "If you're not from here you ain't shit," mentality happening there.
> 
> I went to a small country high school (700 students) for a year and experienced the same thing back in my teens.
> 
> Not knocking small town or country life by any means, but I prefer small to medium sized city living.


My brother lives north of Napanee on Hwy. 41 and there is a little town 5 minutes from where he lives on Lime Lake. He said the same thing about that town. A few years ago he moved just north of Kaladar to Northbrook and he said it was totally different. People were friendly and accepting. The distance is only 30 minutes. Go figure. Maybe it's the water in that area.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> Born and raised in Rexdale. Which is Etobicoke, ( a borough of Toronto). This is an are where you really wanted to keep to yourself if you didnt want to get shot. Makes Jane & Finch look like a nice place. Now I live in the North the great white north of Barrie, Ontario. Compared to Rexdale, it might as well be the north pole.


Yeah, barrie gets sh!t on by the snow gods. It's pretty unfortunate.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I grew up in Minto, NB, a small town of 2500 people. It has grown a little in the last 40 years but not very much. They still don't even have a stop light in town so that will give you an idea of its size. Everyone knows of knows of everyone and it's a nice feeling. When you walk down the street you look at each passing car to see if you know the person and wave at most of them. I still say hello to everyone I pass as I walk down the street, hiking trail, park, etc.* Very rarely do people not respond. That is one of the negative aspects of living in a large city, the warm atmosphere is not there*.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the Thomas family?


re: bolded, I don't think that's necessarily true. If you were part of a specific community in Toronto, for instance, little Italy, greektown, polish/Ukrainian neighbourhoods in the west end, it has a very tight community feeling. Or at least, when I was growing up, it did.

in terms of the small town experience, ive dated quite a few girls who grew up in small towns. there can be a negative aspect to the "everybody knows you" quality...it can be fairly unforgiving for teenagers. You drove your parents car in the ditch? Somehow, everyone around will know. run in with the law? same thing. dating, etc.
every now and then we need a chance to start over, get past things, and that's hard to do in small towns, because frankly no one has much better to do than gossip and get in ppls business. Every time I go to the in-laws to visit (they live in a town of about 1000pop), its the same thing...gossip. That's the price of no internet and only 5 channels on the tv, perhaps.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Grew up in Port Hope (_population 8000 at that time_) which I consider a small town. I actually hung around with a kid who's parents owned the very first house where they found radioactive fill used in house construction in town and played there many times. That was in the 60's and Port Hope's been dealing with that problem ever since. Moved from there when I got married to a farm girl and it's been country living since then. Presently living in a 3 horse town on the south shore of Rice Lake _(we have 3 horses). A _farming community that has changed to a cottage community as the farms close down. We have one of the few farms left. One thing I have noticed that stands out is how the cottagers, which are always changing as one moves out and another moves in, don't seem to get along well. Luckily, my 250 ft long driveway remedies that situation for me.


I know the area very well. Our cottage is on an island that faces Harris Boatworks.

in terms of cottagers not getting along very well, cottagers are a peculiar breed, in that cottaging means different things. For some, its a party resort. Make all the noise you want, party all night long, drive water vehicles like you stole them, etc. for others, its a peaceful retreat. Just want to hear the waves, the birds chirping, frogs croaking etc. Some think cottages should be rustic and minimalist. others see them as needing to be upgraded with all the amenities of home etc. And youre there for a compressed amount of time, you often don't get to know your neighbours very well, so you think of them as "that guy running the chainsaw all the time" or "that nut with the jetski that does donuts in front of our place all day long", or "that uptight crank who thinks he owns the whole neighbourhood and gets to dictate how we should live".
tensions are bound to flare up from time to time.
Ive come to realize as well, that theres a certain stress that comes with cottaging as well...long drives in heavy traffic, loading and unloading supplies, seeing all the maintenance and repairs you need to do when you get there, and doing the math for what it costs to own the place. that can spoil the mood as well.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Diablo said:


> re: bolded, I don't think that's necessarily true. If you were part of a specific community in Toronto, for instance, little Italy, greektown, polish/Ukrainian neighbourhoods in the west end, it has a very tight community feeling. Or at least, when I was growing up, it did.


That is very true. In Vancouver where I lived for 20 years in the West End, a stroll down any of the local streets was a series of nods and smiles to familiar faces and waves to the many shop-keepers as I passed by. I didn't always know names but there was a comfortable feeling that these were my neighbors and we all had a common appreciation of where we lived. The same was true in other neighborhoods when I would visit friends in their areas of the city.


----------

